
Hackfest 2016 presentation videos - gableroux
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLaXanmjyAPzF_Sa1JHpgZlHWz0_MDYTe2
======
gableroux
The hackfest posted many videos from the HF2016 event. There are some very
interesting presentations in there.

You'll find a lot of cool topics such as ios hacking, php7 opcache security,
dark web, internet of dongs, IMSI catchers (will freak you out) docker
security and way more. Oh and the presentation from Chad M. Dewey about
hacking the high seas is really funny.

To anyone near Quebec interrested in hacking, you must go there every year ;)

Thanks to the hackfest organisation and all of the presenters, that was indeed
a really cool conference. Happy new year!

